# Frage zu revdep-rebuild

## michel7

revdep-rebuild -i bringt keine pakete zum neubauen

env SEARCH_DIRS="/ -*" SEARCH_DIRS_MASK="/mnt /home" revdep-rebuild -i bringt 122 pakete zum neubauen ...

handelt es sich hierbei wirklich um "defekte" abhängigkeiten, die neugebaut werden sollen? kann mich einer der profis über den sinn und zweck vom speziell 2ten befehl aufklären?

----------

## mrsteven

revdep-rebuild schließt mit den Standardeinstellungen einige Verzeichnisse von der Suche nach kaputten Abhängigkeiten aus. Mit deinem Befehl schließt du die meisten dieser Verzeichnisse wieder ein.

Jetzt kann man natürlich fragen: Warum wird überhaupt nicht gleich der komplette Verzeichnisbaum durchsucht? Also /home und /mnt ergeben keinen Sinn, da Portage dorthin normalerweise keine Programme installiert. Des Weiteren werden auch Verzeichnisse (im Wesentlichen der ganze /opt-Baum) mit Binärpaketen (mozilla-firefox-bin, openoffice-bin...) ignoriert, denn diese können logischerweise nicht neu kompiliert und gegen neuere Versionen der Bibliotheken gelinkt werden.

Mich wundert allerdings die schon sehr große Anzahl an Paketen.  :Confused:  Eventuell liegt auch irgendwelcher Mist in /etc/revdep-rebuild herum. Was sagt denn ein 

```
ls -l /etc/revdep-rebuild
```

?

----------

## michel7

```
tux michel # ls -l /etc/revdep-rebuild

total 28

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  49 May 30 04:54 50-kde3

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  83 Jun 14 01:22 50-openoffice-bin

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  24 Jun 12 00:41 50-qt3-revdep

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  48 Jan 19 00:44 50win32codecs

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 382 Jan 14 07:33 60-java

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  41 May 31 14:57 61-sun-jdk-1.6

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 869 Jun 15 23:15 99revdep-rebuild

```

ich habs mal spasshalber durchlaufen lasse, alle 122 pakete. nach dem erneuten aufruf von env SEARCH_DIRS="/ -*" SEARCH_DIRS_MASK="/mnt /home" revdep-rebuild -i waren wieder 122 gleiche pakete zum kompilieren da. also da stimmt was nicht ...

----------

